# Trail Cam Thief



## 343 Bull (Oct 20, 2013)

I hung up some tree stands this year and placed several trail cameras out for scouting. I lock up my tree stands but leave the platform down fully expecting others who may find it to use it. What I don't expect is a fellow hunter who comes along uses my tree stand and then proceeds to think it's ok because no one else is around to take things you know don't belong to you. I hope when you use my harness and trail camera you stole, you look at these items and tell yourself how your hard work payed off and you obtained these tools because of your skill in stealing things. Tell yourself all you want about how your an ethical hunter full of integrity and honor. To me your scum, nothing but a thief. What did you get? A cheap harness and an $80.00 camera. I know some people will say " if it's left on the mountain it's considered abandoned." Keep justifying to yourself as well right from wrong. If it doesn't belong to you it's not yours. I hope your not of the same faith as me, if you are when you go to renew that little paper just answer the questions honestly pal and remember you took something that didn't belong to you. I'm just glad I locked up the tree stand or you would have taken that too. Hey it's not all bad you left the foot pegs. Sleep well thief, what goes around comes around.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You're right,
Being irresponsible is nowhere near as bad as being a thief. Simple but obvious solution; don't leave your crap in the woods and it won't get stolen. Thieves are everywhere we all know that, so how much of the responsibility do you own? Remember your own " little white paper" and answer that one honestly.-------SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> You're right,
> Being irresponsible is nowhere near as bad as being a thief. Simple but obvious solution; don't leave your crap in the woods and it won't get stolen. Thieves are everywhere we all know that, so how much of the responsibility do you own? Remember your own " little white paper" and answer that one honestly.-------SS


Ya....i dont think so. Stealing is stealing period. If you were to "leave" your stuff in your truck, the garage, the safe in your house etc. and someone takes it, it is stealing period. Could you have taken steps to "possibly" prevent it...sure and always but a mute point concerning the crime of theft.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

One of these threads again? Sorry about your stuff...but uhhhhmmmmm. 

Some people clearly are raised by inbred parents so don't get too upset when those big foreheaded mouth breathers walk away with something that isn't theirs.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

.


klbzdad said:


> One of these threads again?
> 
> Some people clearly are raised by inbred parents so don't get too upset when those big foreheaded mouth breathers walk away with something that isn't theirs.


:shock::mrgreen:


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

klbzdad said:


> One of these threads again? Sorry about your stuff...but uhhhhmmmmm.
> 
> Aaaaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> One of these threads again? Sorry about your stuff...but uhhhhmmmmm.


That really sums it up perfectly for these threads


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but isn't the point of a trail cam to "leave your stuff in the woods"? Whether you agree with the use of them or not, having someone take your stuff stinks. I'm sorry you got your gear stolen.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

What if some of these "stolen" trailcams are actually being removed by game wardens doing their jobs for the guys that leave their stuff out there past the time limit? Maybe they aren't being stolen, maybe a warden is doing his job and cleaning up all of these personal recording devices left for weeks at a time out on our PUBLIC lands? just a thought, some of you might have a cheaper expense in the way of purchasing a new trailcam instead of paying a heftier littering ticket. Cause we all know if the time limit for leaving things out in the woods was enforced, there wouldn't be enough wardens with bolt cutters in the U.S. to make a dent with all the surveillance going on in the woods. I would consider a lot of people lucky that they don't find their cams being removed by proper authorities along with a ticket heading their way as well. Who knows, maybe there's a DWR shed, full of those suckers somewhere.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I wouldn't take a camera if I saw one.

What's this reference to a little piece of white paper?


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

it's unfortunately a nature of the beast....that's the world we live in as unfortunate as it is, we lock our doors and leave garage doors closed for a reason, can't trust anyone anymore.

while my trail cameras are never setup anywhere i think anyone could possibly ever step foot, occasionally it happens and people have come by my cams. more than just where you put your cam, consider important dates that it should no longer be there. opening of rifle elk season is possibly a reason to take it down, DEFINITELY opening of gun deer season, and even sometimes once the extended archery hunt rolls around. whether these dates are significant to the life of your camera or not really depend on where it is, so i take it all into consideration.

it's a sad world we live in sometimes, but each time i go to my cameras i actually expect them not to be there and am happy when they are.

all that being said----i agree with the previous statement, "another one of these threads ahhhh" it's part of the risk we take, we know their are dishonest pricks out there, and i hate to say it that includes many hunters too.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Someone putting a camera on a tree on public land is putting a camera on a tree we ALL own. I'd like the name and number of ANY Game Warden that will say he/she takes trail cameras off of a tree for ANY reason other than for the investigation of a crime. 

And we've beat to hell the "time limit" crap in almost every state in the west. Lets let that dead horse lay, yeah?


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

*Leaving stuff in the woods*

Last year I called the FS office and asked what the policy was on blinds, trail cameras, etc. being left in the woods. The Ranger I spoke to said he didn't make a big deal about that stuff but was annoyed with people leaving trailers out there for months!

BUT, he said there were other Rangers that were sticklers and will slice blinds, cut down tree stands and cameras if they are in the woods longer than allowed.

I have a Buckeye Camera that sends the picture to another receiver so that if somebody steals your camera the pic can be up to 1/2 mile away in a secure location. Then you got em!

Regarding the little piece of paper, it only matters if you are the thief! :-x


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is there a limit to the amount of time you can have a trail cam in the forest?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Ya....i dont think so. Stealing is stealing period. If you were to "leave" your stuff in your truck, the garage, the safe in your house etc. and someone takes it, it is stealing period. Could you have taken steps to "possibly" prevent it...sure and always but a mute point concerning the crime of theft.


I agree, stealing is stealing and it is wrong. I disagree that the actions of others excuse one of personal responsibility. Personally, I choose not to mess with the property of others, even when I think they are stupid and unethical in the places they choose to leave their property. This whole discussion revolves around ethics, not laws. By my understanding, the law is more clear concerning leaving items on public land than it is regarding the removal of such items. So I guess one takeaway might be to use more wisdom when leaving your valuable property unprotected in a public place???-----SS


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I've had a trail cam stolen, sd cards pillaged, trail cameras turned off. This is why I buy the $50 trail cams, if they're lost its not a huge chunk of change. I secure them with a small chain and lock and move them a couple times a season. It's part of the beast. In the past I generally would leave a card or piece of paper in them with my e-mail address and ask people to leave them and e-mail me for pictures. I have had a couple guys e-mail me and have shared pictures and ideas about the area with them. Some dudes just can't stand the thought of having someone else hunting the same area as them drives them to do stupid stuff and some people just don't have an honest bone in their body. Unfortunately this isn't the 1940's and you can't leave stuff out unsecured and expect it to remain left be. Generally speaking if you put a small chain and lock that's enough to keep people away from it.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

So if I leave my truck on the side of the road for a few days or in a pull out for a few days and go hunting/hiking, some jack a$$ can come and take what he wants? Stealing is stealing. I have had my tree stand stolen last year and it sucks to hike that far and do the work to have it stolen. Thieves = SCUM!!!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I agree, stealing is stealing and it is wrong. I disagree that the actions of others excuse one of personal responsibility. Personally, I choose not to mess with the property of others, even when I think they are stupid and *unethical* in the places they choose to leave their property. *This whole discussion revolves around ethics, not laws. By my understanding, the law is more clear concerning leaving items on public land than it is regarding the removal of such items.* So I guess one takeaway might be to use more wisdom when leaving your valuable property unprotected in a public place???-----SS


Huh? Following your logic is a bit confusing, are you saying that there is a law that says it's ok to take someone's property if it's on public land? Where is the "clear law" that your "understanding" is based on?

Why are you saying it's unethical to setup a trail camera or treestand? I really want to know.

I get that you are implying that there is a risk if you leave property anywhere but that doesn't make a person 'irresponsible'. That same logic would make you irresponsible for leaving your camp to go hunting.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Look up the prior threads on this issue for the details. Items left on public land for a certain amount of time are considered abandoned.....and are thus subject to legal removal. IN MY OPINION it is unethical to leave your crap on public land where it bothers others who might want to also enjoy an area. Unlike a camp or a truck, tree stands, cameras, and blinds are often left up for months on end. As I understand the law, these items become technically abandoned. They certainly detract from public land in my opinion. I choose not to mess with property of others soley because of my own moral code of ethics. Do I like getting my picture taken every time I hike up the Maple Mountain trail??? Not really. Do I want to hunt in the draw with the tree stand??? nope. There are rules and ethics that pertain to public land so that all can enjoy. I'm not necessarily against cams, but please.....use some hunter sneakyness and HIDE them. Hence the name STEALTHCAM. If you are getting more pics of day hikers than game, your cam is in a stupid spot and you should probably move it. Is this really that hard to understand? If you really want to put cameras up everywhere and leave up treestands and blinds, call your real estate agent and buy your own mountain. Until then, why not think about the other guy and take ALL your junk with you when you go home? I doubt very many stands and cams are stolen while the owner is in the vicinity. I use cams, but I take them with me on scouting trips, I set them up on trails and areas that I want to see overnight, then I pick them up and take them home when I go. Once in a great while I leave a specific camera in a remote, hidden spot for a week. I get great pictures that are helpful and specific. I never leave stands, camping equipment, or anything else when I leave the woods.------SS


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I leave my tree stand up for several season. I tell fellow hunters about it and let them know they can use it whenever they want. I also know i am leaving that in the woods and could be stolen. I also leave me cart hidden in the woods with the expectation that it could be taken. its a risk i take. Now if we could do something about people leaving their dam trailer on the mountain for weeks at a time. I really wish the rangers would enforce this law. It is getting out of hand. If people where afraid of there trailer getting stolen, i doubt they would leave it. If you could use the trailer left it would be the same as a stand.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Fishracer said:


> I leave my tree stand up for several season. I tell fellow hunters about it and let them know they can use it whenever they want. I also know i am leaving that in the woods and could be stolen. I also leave me cart hidden in the woods with the expectation that it could be taken. its a risk i take. Now if we could do something about people leaving their dam trailer on the mountain for weeks at a time. I really wish the rangers would enforce this law. It is getting out of hand. If people where afraid of there trailer getting stolen, i doubt they would leave it. If you could use the trailer left it would be the same as a stand.


You make some good points. What if you could call in a trailer left in the woods to the USFS and get a date stamp, then claim the trailer and remove it after the legal time limit. I'm all for it. I also agree that the trailer issue is way bigger than the cam/stand/blind issue. One thing to think about. When I come across a stand, I usually leave the area in attempts to respect another hunter who I assume will soon occupy the stand I have no way of knowing if a hunter will use the stand soon, or if it's just a tree decoration that has been up and will be up all season. Others might just ignore the stand, but I would hate to hunt under a stand that will be occupied later that day. Do you see the dilema here?------SS


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Look up the prior threads on this issue for the details. Items left on public land for a certain amount of time are considered abandoned.....and are thus subject to legal removal. IN MY OPINION it is unethical to leave your crap on public land where it bothers others who might want to also enjoy an area. Unlike a camp or a truck, tree stands, cameras, and blinds are often left up for months on end. As I understand the law, these items become technically abandoned. They certainly detract from public land in my opinion. I choose not to mess with property of others soley because of my own moral code of ethics. Do I like getting my picture taken every time I hike up the Maple Mountain trail??? Not really. Do I want to hunt in the draw with the tree stand??? nope. There are rules and ethics that pertain to public land so that all can enjoy. I'm not necessarily against cams, but please.....use some hunter sneakyness and HIDE them. Hence the name STEALTHCAM. If you are getting more pics of day hikers than game, your cam is in a stupid spot and you should probably move it. Is this really that hard to understand? If you really want to put cameras up everywhere and leave up treestands and blinds, call your real estate agent and buy your own mountain. Until then, why not think about the other guy and take ALL your junk with you when you go home? I doubt very many stands and cams are stolen while the owner is in the vicinity. I use cams, but I take them with me on scouting trips, I set them up on trails and areas that I want to see overnight, then I pick them up and take them home when I go. Once in a great while I leave a specific camera in a remote, hidden spot for a week. I get great pictures that are helpful and specific. I never leave stands, camping equipment, or anything else when I leave the woods.------SS


I have read other threads on this subject and not once have I seen a "clear law" regarding the use of trail cameras in Utah. States like Nev, Montana and others have addressed or are addressing the question of trail cam use. Therefore if you use a trail cams in those outside of the law there and you are 'unethical'.

There is a law about abandoned property on FS ground but when someone sets up a trail camera it's implied use says that they plan to return to get the pictures/camera. Thereby eliminating the idea of the property being abandoned and the application of that particular law.

Can you not see the irony in your logic? It's ok for you to setup a trail camera for a week in your 'special secret spot' but it's not ok for someone else to do it in theirs. Seems a bit hypocritical don't you think? Based on your logic you are also 'irresponsible' because someone could take that trail cam during that week.

In the end the point that you seem to be missing is that even if there were a law regarding trail cam use it would be up to the forest service or DWR to enforce, not thieves.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think we should be required to register our cameras similar to how we register for bear baits. Cost would be $10 a camera and you can leave it out 20 days prior to your hunt but must remove at the end of your hunt. you must also have a valid tag for the area you are registering your camera. We could then police ourselves, if a camera has a valid registry- leave it alone, if there is not such registry then the camera is deemed abandoned property and anything goes. Just a thought.... And yes I do have an issue with guys who put cameras and tree stands up all over the hills to try and stake claim to an area.........


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

CP1 said:


> I think we should be required to register our cameras similar to how we register for bear baits. Cost would be $10 a camera and you can leave it out 20 days prior to your hunt but must remove at the end of your hunt. you must also have a valid tag for the area you are registering your camera. We could then police ourselves, if a camera has a valid registry- leave it alone, if there is not such registry then the camera is deemed abandoned property and anything goes. Just a thought.... And yes I do have an issue with guys who put cameras and tree stands up all over the hills to try and stake claim to an area.........


Interesting ideas. While I don't agree, it lends for intelligent discussion. I don't like the idea of so much restriction in any instance.

Also, like the regulations regarding bear baits, the enforcement would be up to the DWR not us. We are not the 'law'.

I didn't realize that putting trail camera or treestand implied some type of claim. I guess I have never looked at it that way. The only time I don't hunt a spot is if I see a person sitting there(tree stand or otherwise) then I will move to another area. In my mind a camera or treestand does not equal a claim for myself or anyone else.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I like Montana's position on trailcams!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, lets give the federal government another tool to use restrictions as a revenue stream. That's worked well in favor of sportsmen.....said no one, EVER! By the way DWR won't police trail cameras on federally controlled land....although it would be nice if the state was given that land back to manage and police.

In states with regulations, has anyone asked about the adversarial roll sportsmen are put in against each other? Those CO's rely on sportsmen tattling on other sportsmen.....sound like a great recipe for love and respect. :roll:


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> You make some good points. What if you could call in a trailer left in the woods to the USFS and get a date stamp, then claim the trailer and remove it after the legal time limit. I'm all for it. I also agree that the trailer issue is way bigger than the cam/stand/blind issue. One thing to think about. When I come across a stand, I usually leave the area in attempts to respect another hunter who I assume will soon occupy the stand I have no way of knowing if a hunter will use the stand soon, or if it's just a tree decoration that has been up and will be up all season. Others might just ignore the stand, but I would hate to hunt under a stand that will be occupied later that day. Do you see the dilema here?------SS


I do see the delima. I do agree that the trailer issue is the bigger issue. Nothing like pulling on the mountain after dark or take a day off work to go up in the morning and every spot has a closed up trailer in it. It is very frustrating.


----------



## 343 Bull (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, I didn't think posting topic would get such a response. I've hunted this spot for years. I leave my tree stand available for anyone who wants to use it, I never placed a private claim to this spot. It is in a very remote area and I have never had a problem till now. I bought cheap cameras fully expecting them to get stolen. I'm upset because I try to be honest and it bothers me when others aren't, is it really that hard to leave others property alone. Springville Shooter you must be the most ethical and honest guy roaming the woods. I'm sure you leave no trace but to come on here and tell me it was my fault is stupid. Take a good hard look at yourself and what you do in the woods, your own admit is leaving a camera for a week, well sunshine I do that too, I enjoy the photos I get as do others I have shared them with. A thief is a thief pure and simple.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

343 Bull, you have a point as do most of you, kinda. Did you have your name on the camera and the stuff stolen? If so, then you have a valid beef. If not, then no one knows who owns it. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's ok to take it, but, if there is no name, how is anyone to know? If you leave it there, and then a few months later take it down, someone can come along and say that you were stealing their stuff. Hind sight is 20/20, and there are several good lessons to learn from this.

*First*, put your name on the stuff, even if you don't mind if others use it. My suggestion is keep a receipt of the purchase, and in some fashion come up with a number (maybe your telephone number as I have known people to use) put the number on the receipt and on the item. Keep the receipt in with your legal papers (file cabinet/lock box/under your mattress/whatever). Then put it on the camera, I suggest you put it in the battery compartment as well as on the outside. Permanent black marker works good, or whatever color contrasts the best.

A friend of mine years back used to leave his canoe at the lake, no lock or anything. And he lived about 15-20 miles from it. He put in big letters on the side, his last name. And he had a small sign on the post he tied it up to when he pulled it out of the water (after each use), saying "this is my canoe, I don't mind if you use it, but please respect it and respect me and do no damage to it. Please return it here when you are done so I and others may use it as well." and then his name, address and telephone number. In the 20+ years he left it down there no one ever stole it. Is anything that safe now? Who knows. I won't do it myself.

*Second*, with the trail cameras, have a second camera watching the first one and your tree stand. Have it in a hard place to get to that covers the site well. Anyone steals it, and you have it right there.

Now with those two ideas for you, think of it like this- you have your stand with a little sign saying it's ok to use it just don't damage it or steal it AND your contact info. Someone steals it. NOW it's theft. Because your name is on it and your second camera has them caught in the act. They're busted. Otherwise, no name, no idea who owns it, at best you might get it back. At worst, well, you already know what happens there.

*Ok*, now since this is my second or so post to UWN, I figure a brief intro might help. I'm not a hunter, but I support hunting. I don't fish much, if at all. Instead I just enjoy the outdoors. I've been fortunate enough to work in the state & federal sectors that manage some of the resources out there, however. So I'm hoping that sharing my insight and thoughts can help others enjoy their time in the wild.

With that said, I want to tell you a little tale for you to reflect on for a bit.
As I said, I don't hunt. Not big game anyhow. A few years back when I was working with one of those sectors, I went out camping with a girlfriend. (Ok, understanding some of you are LDS, please don't bore me with your tales of morality, ok? Thanks!) We didn't do anything weird, and nothing bizarre or illegal. But then about 6 months later I was at a cafe only 20 minutes away, and the guy running the cafe made a few comments about "people like them" doing "sick & immoral acts" in the forest, wording it and acting in a fashion that I could tell who he was talking about. I didn't say anything, but I went back out there to our previous campsites and low & behold...trail cams. I only found a couple, and they were scoped in pointing right at the campsites themselves. Come on. Those sites I worked around. Nearly zero mountain lion activity, maybe a bear would pass through, if you're a clean camper the wildlife will stay away. They don't like humans much, really. CLEAN humans, that is. Essentially no reason to monitor a campsite. Unless the person or persons have intent other than watching the four-legged wildlife. Which now puts this into the illegal realm.

I know of the equipment other groups, agencies and sectors use, and this was not theirs. Plus they have some way to identify who owns it. I did what many of you would consider "nefarious and dastardly" and I destroyed both cameras, put them in a grocery bag and left it tied to the cafe door when he was closed.

If you want to watch wildlife, that's fine. But are you capable of looking the other way when humans are on film? How do you use that film? If you are watching "whatever" with your trail cam, and a man & woman "get down" and you have it on film, what do you do with it? Now the right to video is in a grey area. It is public forest, but it's also in a location where a reasonable amount of privacy is expected. Unless you and your boyfriend/girlfriend/husband/wife/whatever enjoy "getting down" in a city park at 12 noon.

Keep in mind as much as you wish to track animals, people go up to the forest or woods or desert for a reason too- generally to "get away from it all". Not too successful if people are video taping.

I understand you want to have a successful hunt. But just as it is your forest and your right to hunt, it's my forest too, and my right to be alone without being tracked or monitored. Please be careful and selective in where and what you video.

Just a few thoughts for ya.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

343 Bull said:


> Wow, I didn't think posting topic would get such a response. I've hunted this spot for years. I leave my tree stand available for anyone who wants to use it, I never placed a private claim to this spot. It is in a very remote area and I have never had a problem till now. I bought cheap cameras fully expecting them to get stolen. I'm upset because I try to be honest and it bothers me when others aren't, is it really that hard to leave others property alone. Springville Shooter you must be the most ethical and honest guy roaming the woods. I'm sure you leave no trace but to come on here and tell me it was my fault is stupid. Take a good hard look at yourself and what you do in the woods, your own admit is leaving a camera for a week, well sunshine I do that too, I enjoy the photos I get as do others I have shared them with. A thief is a thief pure and simple.


Work on your reading comprehension there peaches.......I clearly have stated several times that stealing is wrong and bad. At a DEEPER level, I would hope you could see some basic things you might do to avoid being a victim in the future. That is the gist of my post. In addition, I stated my opinion that I don't personally like the idea of people leaving things unattended in the woods. As a qualifier, I added that this still doesn't justify removing others' property and specifically that I would never do that myself. I'm sorry that everyone didn't join the pity-party that you had hoped for, but I think there are some useful thoughts on here......also some different perspecitve, unappreciated as it may be. So 343....what is your perspective? How long do you think someone should be able to leave their stuff on public property? What items do you think are appropriate and which are inappropriate and why? How would you feel and react if you hiked in to find someone in your treestand? Then we will better understand your perspective.--------SS


----------



## captaincheeto (Oct 24, 2013)

T-Bone said:


> 343 Bull, you have a point as do most of you, kinda. Did you have your name on the camera and the stuff stolen? If so, then you have a valid beef. If not, then no one knows who owns it. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's ok to take it, but, if there is no name, how is anyone to know? If you leave it there, and then a few months later take it down, someone can come along and say that you were stealing their stuff. Hind sight is 20/20, and there are several good lessons to learn from this.
> 
> *First*, put your name on the stuff, even if you don't mind if others use it. My suggestion is keep a receipt of the purchase, and in some fashion come up with a number (maybe your telephone number as I have known people to use) put the number on the receipt and on the item. Keep the receipt in with your legal papers (file cabinet/lock box/under your mattress/whatever). Then put it on the camera, I suggest you put it in the battery compartment as well as on the outside. Permanent black marker works good, or whatever color contrasts the best.
> 
> ...


Guy sounds like a pervert. Good job.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

captaincheeto said:


> Guy sounds like a pervert. Good job.


Yup!


----------



## 343 Bull (Oct 20, 2013)

We'll se as it says at the end of all your posts " if your not offending idiots you must be an idiot" I apologize for offending you. My whole point in posting this thread was in hope of the thief reading this and realizing his choice to steal has an effect on others. Maybe it did maybe it didn't. You asked what I would do if I found someone in my tree stand. I wouldn't care as I said I never placed a claim to own the property, I leave the platform down and climbing system up for people to use it, if I didn't want them to use it I would lock up the at form and take the climbing system with me after each use. I have no problem with peoe leaving stands or cameras it doesn't hurt me in any way, it's a good way to scout. I buy the cheap cameras fully expecting someone to take them and yes I do take steps to identify them as mine. It's sad that I expect people to take them, I shouldn't have to. If someone finds my stands or camera it's because they accidentally came across them. I don't agree with people building permanent stands I leave mine up for the hunt and take them down after the hunt. I check my cameras weekly. I don't agree with people leaving a trailer all season but last I checked its a free country. I've served in iraq and seen life without freedom, have you? Coming back has made me appreciate our freedoms more, I love my freedom to go in the mountains and enjoy the life and peace it brings. I don't litter or go out and make it miserable for others. No pitty party asked or wanted brother. Just respect for others property.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

While it is a free country, it is illegal to leave a trailer or even occupy a trailer over 15, or is it 30 days??


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

What is wrong with you people? Who cares if it has been 10 days or 100 days, at the end of the day.......its stealing. Its not yours, you didnt earn it, you didnt pay for it and thats it. Sheesh:grin:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Huge, 

The camping thing is different from district to district but is generally no less that 14 days unless the special rule is used by the district manager under emergency circumstances. In the Dixie National Forest, its 16 days. But right next to that on BLM land, its 14.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

That really made no point at all! Do something really sexy with your mouth, and STFU! If I get X rated footage of critters, should I sensor it. Really, does the thought of someone getting amorous on trail cams keep you up at nights?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

klbzdad said:


> Huge,
> 
> The camping thing is different from district to district but is generally no less that 14 days unless the special rule is used by the district manager under emergency circumstances. In the Dixie National Forest, its 16 days. But right next to that on BLM land, its 14.


And over on the North Slope, Daggett area, there are enough camp pull outs and pay campgrounds to satisfy all campers, so FS folks don't have to be richardheads and enforce camping restrictions. But the miles getting there turns people off.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

richardjb said:


> Really, does the thought of someone getting amorous on trail cams keep you up at nights?


:shock:


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

richardjb said:


> That really made no point at all! Do something really sexy with your mouth, and STFU! If I get X rated footage of critters, should I sensor it. Really, does the thought of someone getting amorous on trail cams keep you up at nights?


No. It shouldn't keep you up at night. If it does it's certainly not my problem.

I know the next time I'm "getting amorous on trail cams", either the owner of that cam gives me and mine a really good commission or they keep their mouths shut. But I imagine you're watching for wildlife. Not people in a campsite. It's a respect issue.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

343 Bull said:


> We'll se as it says at the end of all your posts " if your not offending idiots you must be an idiot" I apologize for offending you. My whole point in posting this thread was in hope of the thief reading this and realizing his choice to steal has an effect on others. Maybe it did maybe it didn't. You asked what I would do if I found someone in my tree stand. I wouldn't care as I said I never placed a claim to own the property, I leave the platform down and climbing system up for people to use it, if I didn't want them to use it I would lock up the at form and take the climbing system with me after each use. I have no problem with peoe leaving stands or cameras it doesn't hurt me in any way, it's a good way to scout. I buy the cheap cameras fully expecting someone to take them and yes I do take steps to identify them as mine. It's sad that I expect people to take them, I shouldn't have to. If someone finds my stands or camera it's because they accidentally came across them. I don't agree with people building permanent stands I leave mine up for the hunt and take them down after the hunt. I check my cameras weekly. I don't agree with people leaving a trailer all season but last I checked its a free country. I've served in iraq and seen life without freedom, have you? Coming back has made me appreciate our freedoms more, I love my freedom to go in the mountains and enjoy the life and peace it brings. I don't litter or go out and make it miserable for others. No pitty party asked or wanted brother. Just respect for others property.


Thanks for your service. I mean that sincerely.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

One thing that really bugs me about trail cams is it takes the flavor away from the hunt. When I used to hunt with my grandfather, we did it, pretty much, the same way he did it when he was a kid. No fancy gadgets, no special tools. And compared to the last time I did a big game hunt (2004) where some of the specialized tools were used, well, it seems to me the meat from the "old style" hunt tasted a lot better. 

I'm not anti-hunting, I support hunting. I support hunting for food. I don't support hunting for trophy rack and leaving the meat and/or hide behind.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

343 Bull said:


> We'll se as it says at the end of all your posts " if your not offending idiots you must be an idiot" I apologize for offending you. My whole point in posting this thread was in hope of the thief reading this and realizing his choice to steal has an effect on others. Maybe it did maybe it didn't. You asked what I would do if I found someone in my tree stand. I wouldn't care as I said I never placed a claim to own the property, I leave the platform down and climbing system up for people to use it, if I didn't want them to use it I would lock up the at form and take the climbing system with me after each use. I have no problem with peoe leaving stands or cameras it doesn't hurt me in any way, it's a good way to scout. I buy the cheap cameras fully expecting someone to take them and yes I do take steps to identify them as mine. It's sad that I expect people to take them, I shouldn't have to. If someone finds my stands or camera it's because they accidentally came across them. I don't agree with people building permanent stands I leave mine up for the hunt and take them down after the hunt. I check my cameras weekly. I don't agree with people leaving a trailer all season but last I checked its a free country. I've served in iraq and seen life without freedom, have you? Coming back has made me appreciate our freedoms more, I love my freedom to go in the mountains and enjoy the life and peace it brings. I don't litter or go out and make it miserable for others. No pitty party asked or wanted brother. Just respect for others property.


Well, other than your little round about way of calling me an idiot, this was a pretty straight up post. Thanks for your service and I hope that the theives don't relieve you of any more property. Best of luck.-----SS


----------

